# Please help me compiling sockperf for FreeBSD



## olav (Jul 2, 2016)

I would love to have sockperf for FreeBSD for benchmarking my network. 

It can be found here https://github.com/Mellanox/sockperf
Works great for Linux, but when I try to compile it for FreeBSD I get the following error


```
In file included from src/Client.cpp:29:0:
src/Defs.h:460:10: error: 'hash' is not a class template
```

Is this some kind of a c++ standard issue, is it a missing CFLAG?


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 2, 2016)

It looks like hash is not even supposed to be defined when compiling on FreeBSD. Can you check to make sure the value  __FreeBSD__ is defined somewhere?


----------

